# Any North East Ohio Contractors looking for help?



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I figured I'd start this thread and throw my hat in the ring. If anyone else wants to jump in, feel free to leave your info!!

Pete O
216-244-5273 (nextel cell)
04 F250 w/ 7.5 Meyer steel

I'm pretty much available at all times, due to the fact that I own my business, so I can set my own schedule....typically

Let me know if anyone needs a hand pushing this season. BTW, I'm on the westside.


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

SweetPete,
I am new to the business, also westside. Will be bidding on a job within the next 2-3 weeks. Will keep you posted as I would require some info from you prior to my bidding.

40 winks


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

No Problem. I'm just sending out feelers right now to see if anyone's looking for help. Hope your bid works out.

Pete


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Need help or Sub work*



Sweetpete;415281 said:


> No Problem. I'm just sending out feelers right now to see if anyone's looking for help. Hope your bid works out.
> 
> Pete


I am almost filled for my list for this season, but if anyone needs to sub anything out, or is in a jam down the road. Give me a call 24 hours a day, cause if its snowing then I am not sleeping. 419-290-0230. aaron . cleveland


----------

